# Samsung or Sony led smart tv



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What's your experience with these TV's ?
Which would you recommend?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Itullian said:


> What's your experience with these TV's ?
> Which would you recommend?
> Thanks :tiphat:


Samsung and Sony are both great companies. I don't know what models you are looking at, but if they have been reviewed by these guys you can't go wrong with their testing and hands on experience:

https://www.rtings.com/

Good luck!

edit: This link takes you right to the list of TV's they've reviewed:

https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

both like them both have 3 also a toshiba like also. 50" 45" 40" "=inch. great for sports lol


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I go for LG


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I have two Samsung the main one is 60" 4K Smart, the only thing that bugs me is the terrible audio quality so I brought a Samsung sound bar and the improvement was negligible at best, I perhaps should have gone for a better sound bar, but the wi fi www access cant be faulted and the picture is superb.
I should have added that a friend has a LG set and that has bad sound I think it applies to all flat TVs.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd go to a store and check out Samsung, Sony and LG. These are really the only 3 manufacturers left. The rest are just rebrands, and not of the same quality of the flagships.

I like Samsung the best. Sony is overpriced. None too familiar with LG.


----------

